# What type of casings for Venison  sausage



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

I've never smoked sausage before, so what type of casing is best?  Does smoke penetrate some better than others?  I have some casings I bought in a kit from 5-6 years ago that I never used.  They are the non-edible kind and feel fairly tough.  I have no idea what kind they are.  I was looking at Butcher and Packer but did not know what to buy.  Maybe I should just use what I have first.  Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 31, 2012)

If it was me I would toss those casings you have.  If you are talking about just a ring sausage or summer sausage?  If you are talking ring, or polish type my preference would be for a natural hog casings.  There is a number of places to buy those online or check with your local butcher.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with Tanya I would pitch the old ones after that long. I use hog casings for most sausage but I do use inedible collagen casings when making summer sausage.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 31, 2012)

For me, natural casings are the best... I use B&P casings packed in a salt solution and have great results.


----------



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm trying to make summer sausage.  I'll pictch those casings and look into some hog casings.  I apparently need to research casings...seems so confusing


----------



## boykjo (Oct 31, 2012)

I would use non edible collagen for summer sausage
 

http://www.sausagemaker.com/28010flatcollagencasing238x2460mm.aspx

Don't pitch them if they are the same......


----------



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

Can you tell what kind these are? I have a dozen of them. They look like non edible collagen from the pictures I saw online, but I could be completely wrong.













IMAG0250.jpg



__ cstallings
__ Oct 31, 2012


















IMAG0251.jpg



__ cstallings
__ Oct 31, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Nov 1, 2012)

Those are non edible collagen... use them.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The only thing that would be different is if they are non smoke penetrating or smoke penetrating... i would tend more towards the penetrating

Joe


----------



## driedstick (Nov 2, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Those are non edible collagen... use them.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------

